# Steinhart GMT availability



## nicholam77 (May 28, 2014)

Hi all!

I am new to the forums here, and fairly new to watches, but I've had my eye on the *GMT Ocean One Pepsi* for quite some time as my first mechanical watch purchase. It seems as they are perpetually out of stock, though. After monitoring a "sold-out" status for over two months, I now see on Steinhart's website that "GMT movements are not currently available".

Are these watches typically difficult to get ahold of? Can any owners comment on how long they had to wait or how fast they usually sell out once a batch comes in?

Thanks!
Nick


----------



## ulikemathu (May 9, 2014)

Typically they are a bit hard to get a hold of as they sell out quick when released. On gnomonwatches.com I've seen various models sell out anywhere from days to a couple weeks. The GMT is likely to go quick..prob a day. I'd say go to gnomon and sign up to be notified when the one you want is in stock. In fact go to all Steinhart online dealers that will let you sign up to be notified and click quick my friend!


----------



## nicholam77 (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for the Gnomon tip!


----------



## daboy (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, I got tired of waiting for the gmt so I ordered the 44 automatic yesterday. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

nicholam77, welcome......

Simply put, if you want an Ocean GMT you need to place yourself in the queue as soon as pre-order becomes available at Steinhart or do the same with any of Steinharts distributors.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

I was in the same boat, but sent an email through the contact form. They gave me an idea of when it would be available, the pre-order opened, I ordered, and got it one month earlier than predicted. It's a sexy watch - hope you get one soon!


----------



## ulikemathu (May 9, 2014)

Go now to Steinhart's web site. GMTs are available!!!! Quick!


----------



## ulikemathu (May 9, 2014)

nicholam77 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am new to the forums here, and fairly new to watches, but I've had my eye on the *GMT Ocean One Pepsi* for quite some time as my first mechanical watch purchase. It seems as they are perpetually out of stock, though. After monitoring a "sold-out" status for over two months, I now see on Steinhart's website that "GMT movements are not currently available".
> 
> ...


Go now http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/GMT-OCEAN-1-BLACK,2.html they are currently available!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

What's the chances of that... Been keeping an eye myself for ages. Pepsi or Black ceramic? Hmmm


----------



## nicholam77 (May 28, 2014)

Thanks guys! I actually noticed myself this morning as I have been checking the site all too often -- I guess it paid off. I put in an order for a Blue-Red right away. Can't wait!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

It's a bit cheeky that the ceramic bez upgrade costs 30 euro more. That's the replacement price. If the ally ones cost 15 euro the upgrade to ceramic should be 15 euro as they are saving 15 by not using the ally one...


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Just tried to order a spare bez insert as it says free postage - added 15 euro postage at end. Never had to pay postage on accessories previously. Mistake or new policy? In a grumbling mood now


----------



## Maurice A. (Jul 21, 2013)

ulikemathu said:


> Go now to Steinhart's web site. GMTs are available!!!! Quick!


well... I also ordered a blue-red one 10 minutes ago... one less...

BTW, thanks for the heads-up! If it wasn't for you, I would have miss this one again...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Triton GMT isn't even shown anymore. WTF?


----------



## mahkie (Aug 17, 2013)

When I saw this bumped up, I went to the Steinhart site. Thanks for the heads up on availability! Ordered


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Ended up ordering GMT black ceramic over Pepsi. Not an easy choice having never seen a steinhart ceramic bez.


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

A few months ago, this news would have seriously made my day. Since then, my thinking on homages has changed drastically. With the obvious exception of the O1V, I'd much rather save up and buy the original. 

But I can certainly understand why you guys are so pumped, so no judging. Steinharts are excellent value for money and they really do look great.


----------



## jolimont (Dec 22, 2011)

Does anyone know when the vintage gmt will be available?


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

No word yet on when they will be back. Best advice is to keep watching their website & F/book site.



jolimont said:


> Does anyone know when the vintage gmt will be available?


----------



## Sourabh (May 3, 2013)

Hi Guys ,
Just ordered GMT OCEAN 1BLACK WITH ceramic bezel. Order confirmation states 10-12 working days. Will update.
Cheers
SS


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

The Vintage GMT's the one I'm waiting for also. Trying to tell myself not to just order the Ocean 1 GMT, but to hang on for the this one.


----------



## jolimont (Dec 22, 2011)

Anybody from Steinhart want to tell us when the vintage gmt will be available again?


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

They themselves are not sure yet.....!



jolimont said:


> Anybody from Steinhart want to tell us when the vintage gmt will be available again?


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

My GMT shipping notice has arrived wit tracking number.


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

I thought they were available through their website although the US distributor is out of stock. I ordered one yesterday but haven't received a notification from them.


----------



## Maurice A. (Jul 21, 2013)

Just received mine. 9 days since I ordered it.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Mine arrived this morning. Will post pics once cyclops removed.


----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

I hope someone yells out in this thread if they become available again. Would very much like the Aviation GMT for myself...


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

I wanted the GMT Ocean Vintage but went ahead and ordered the Ocean GMT Ceramic. I emailed them to put me on the waiting list for the GMT Aviation and they emailed me back that they have one last unit in stock so I was able to order an Aviation GMT.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Decided to leave cyclops be. Very pleased with this watch for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

^^+1^^ on that. I am for the cyclops myself.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Just takes a bit of getting used to. It resisted early efforts with nail polish remover, a cotton bud and a razor blade


----------



## nicholam77 (May 28, 2014)

Mine arrived as well! Couldn't be happier.


----------



## horntk (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicholam77,

Question for you, when did you place your order? I placed mine 2 July, 2014 for Ocean GMT Black/Red. I have received 3 emails from Steinhart but no Tracking Nr yet. Beautiful watch to say the least. Thanks


----------



## nicholam77 (May 28, 2014)

horntk said:


> Nicholam77,
> 
> Question for you, when did you place your order? I placed mine 2 July, 2014 for Ocean GMT Black/Red. I have received 3 emails from Steinhart but no Tracking Nr yet. Beautiful watch to say the least. Thanks


I placed my order the day they became available again, June 30th. I got a payment confirmation email from Steinhart on July 1st, and a shipping notice July 8th. I'm sure yours will come soon -- it's worth the wait!


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

it looks like, ive just caught the right moment to look at the steinhart-page to place an order
shipping inside germany shouldt be fast


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

Ordered mine on the 7th but still not shipping info and/or tracking number. I guess it just makes you want it more. Haha


----------



## Helidriver (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello all.

This is my first post...very excited!

This seems like the right thread to put these questions. 
Im looking at the Ocean One GMT with the Black Ceramic bezel

I live in Canada and was wondering about any duties and if anyone either in CAN or USA has been dinged with them and if so how much were they. Also, i remember reading an old thread and someone had it shipped thru DHL as opposed to FedEx so as to avoid any extra fees through FedEx....Is there any validity to that?

Does anyone know if Steinhart will customize the watch? Im not a huge fan of the cyclopes...I personally think its cleaner without it...If not is it removable?

This will be my first 'real' nice watch so i want to make sure i ask a bunch of questions!

From all the reading i've done and reading forums....this seems like an amazing watch at this price point...any other info you guys may have would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Helidriver said:


> Hello all.
> 
> This is my first post...very excited!
> 
> ...


I'm in BC and paid around $80 for duty. Still a bargain though! It's really a great watch for the money - you could spend a lot more for less (cough, Tag). 

I don't believe they'll remove the cyclops before hand, but you can always ask. Allow a good week for an answer, but you probably will receive one. Twice I've asked, twice I've received answers. I would recommend getting it as is and see how you feel though. I wasn't sure how I'd feel about it either, but grown to love it. There's a number of threads here and on the net on how to remove it too. It's just glued on, so some heat and patience is all that's needed.

I have 3 gripes with the watch, 1 which is something I chose knowingly though. That one would be the size. I'm a 40mm guy and would prefer it that size. But it really does sit nicely on the wrist and wears slightly smaller. Not small, but not huge. That's good, in my opinion. 2nd is the bracelet screws - they can loosen and I've actually had one come out once. But put a little nail polish on the threads seems to stop that. 3rd is the crown tends to loosen occasionally. Not a lot, maybe every two months I'll look down and see it's unthreaded a bit. I'm not a diver though, nor would I take it to the beach normally (I'm one of those, but I'm trying to change, haha. The first scratch hurts the most). Being in Alberta, I don't think you're spending most of your time in the water, so this probably isn't an issue. If you were buying it strictly for diving, this could be a problem. My Seiko SKX on the other hand hasnt budged since I've had it.

My vote - get it while you can! If you don't like it they have great resale. You wont find one on WatchRecon for more than a couple of days...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I just ordered a GMT Pepsi yesterday and they are unavailable for order today. Hopefully I ordered mine right in time!


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Whoa. That was quick. I can't believe it took them what.... a few weeks?... to turn around their stock. Pretty impressive.


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

mav said:


> I just ordered a GMT Pepsi yesterday and they are unavailable for order today. Hopefully I ordered mine right in time!


I would send an email to them to ask. I guess if you got your payment request email, then you're set.


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

2.7Tallroader said:


> I would send an email to them to ask. I guess if you got your payment request email, then you're set.


unfortunately, ive got a mail today, that the ocean1 gmt will be delayed until mid of august


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

If it's any consolation, it's worth the wait!


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

Ipromise said:


> If it's any consolation, it's worth the wait!


waiting is no option for me, the bad communication and the point that they are selling watches they dont have and, 
most important, the fact that ive found an new ocean 44 gmt on ebay for the same price, made me cancel my order


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

They're worth those hassles too.  

But to each their own, I suppose.


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

Ipromise said:


> They're worth those hassles too.
> 
> But to each their own, I suppose.


yes, but i was looking for an ocean 44 gmt in the first place and switched to the ocean 1 because the ocean 44 was marked as sold out, because of the missing gmt movements
(i was even wondering about, how they have movements for one type of watch, but not for the other)


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

firithmorgulion said:


> yes, but i was looking for an ocean 44 gmt in the first place and switched to the ocean 1 because the ocean 44 was marked as sold out, because of the missing gmt movements
> (i was even wondering about, how they have movements for one type of watch, but not for the other)


Ah, nevermind then, haha! Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

Ipromise said:


> Ah, nevermind then, haha! Good luck in your hunt.


the ebay seller already sent me the shipping conformation including the tracking number
tomorrow or friday, i will have the watch in my hands :-D


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hope you'll like your Ocean 44. I find it quite unbalanced looking in real life.


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

Somehow the extra 2 mm on the bezel makes the face look smaller to me. I've seen a few for sale on the classifieds but didn't jump on it. Maybe it was because, subconsciously, it wasn't close to the GMT Master II look I like.


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

MrDagon007 said:


> Hope you'll like your Ocean 44. I find it quite unbalanced looking in real life.


i like it 
the dial looks bigger than on photos and because it wears quite flat, i can wear the watch even with a longsleeve shirt


----------



## IridiumIso (Jul 4, 2014)

Got one of the recent batch of the O1 GMT (pepsi version ) last week. Cool looking!

Ordered during the first weekend of the month, picked up by fedex on the 21st and delivered on the 23rd (the destination is also in Western Europe...)

So expect the turnaround of 8-12 working days as stated in their emails when their next batch of GMT comes in.


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

Are multi-colored bezels available in ceramic?


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

2.7Tallroader said:


> Are multi-colored bezels available in ceramic?


not from Steinhart, and I believe Rolex just figured out how to make multi colored ceramic bezels with the Black & Blue (Batman) GMT...


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

mlb212 said:


> not from Steinhart, and I believe Rolex just figured out how to make multi colored ceramic bezels with the Black & Blue (Batman) GMT...


Don't forget the new Pepsi ceramic too. It's only $33,500 more than the Steinhart, and in white gold too.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I want to get a Steinhart next and will wait for the Ocean 1 GMT's to come back into stock. I just cannot decide between the Pepsi GMT and the black GMT with ceramic bezel, any suggestions ?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ipromise said:


> Don't forget the new Pepsi ceramic too. It's only $33,500 more than the Steinhart, and in white gold too.


that's in swiss francs, so it is actually over $41,000 :roll:


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> I want to get a Steinhart next and will wait for the Ocean 1 GMT's to come back into stock. I just cannot decide between the Pepsi GMT and the black GMT with ceramic bezel, any suggestions ?


I believe they sell just the bezel inserts so just buy both...


----------



## jeffwoos (Jul 29, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I want to get a Steinhart next and will wait for the Ocean 1 GMT's to come back into stock. I just cannot decide between the Pepsi GMT and the black GMT with ceramic bezel, any suggestions ?


I am wanting a Pepsi bezel when they are back available.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I want to get a Steinhart next and will wait for the Ocean 1 GMT's to come back into stock. I just cannot decide between the Pepsi GMT and the black GMT with ceramic bezel, any suggestions ?


I havent seen a Steinhart ceramic in person, but from the pictures, it's looks very washed out to me. I'm sure a lot of that is just the way light hits it, but if so many pictures look that way, I'm going to assume it will from many angles in person too. But maybe an owner can comment on this better... I wish the bezel markers were inlaid as well. I think this would help a lot to combat the natural glossiness of ceramic. I just don't see the deep rich colors that you get on the Rolex GMT (black/blue or Pepsi) or the Omega SeamasterC.

The Pepsi GMT, on the other hand, I do have and I love it! She's a looker.

What you could do is order the Pepsi. If you don't like it, order a ceramic bezel and give it a whirl.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, I personally like the Pepsi look more (the black looks a bit plain to me, though its a classic) and you have helped me get convinced. Its just that I was thinking I should not miss out on a technically superior material, but in the end, I guess the thing that matters most is how it looks to me.

I contacted Steinhart about GMT availability today and got this response within a few hours of emailing them:


```
Dear Sir,
 
we will open order possibility in the shop in approx. 2 – 3 weks.
 
Viele Grüße,
Best regards,
 
Judith H. Kuchler
Steinhart Watches GmbH
```


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, I personally like the Pepsi look more (the black looks a bit plain to me, though its a classic) and you have helped me get convinced. Its just that I was thinking I should not miss out on a technically superior material, but in the end, I guess the thing that matters most is how it looks to me.


Absolutely, what you like is all that matters! I wouldn't even say ceramic is superior - they both have their place. Ceramic won't scratch, but it's brittle and a good knock could crack it. Ceramic also won't fade - that's good or bad, depending if you like the vintage look.

Make sure you post pics when you get it!


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

I have the Ceramic bezel and I love the look. I realize it is not the same as the BLNR of Rolex but I love the look. Since Steinhart sells the bezels separately, I would go ahead and order the bezels sand have a change in the look of the watch. That's better than CW which doesn't sell the bezels. Anyone with a CW C60 GMT and an extra Steinhart bezel lying around can check if the bezel can fit the CW?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IridiumIso (Jul 4, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I want to get a Steinhart next and will wait for the Ocean 1 GMT's to come back into stock. I just cannot decide between the Pepsi GMT and the black GMT with ceramic bezel, any suggestions ?


FYI, I ordered the GMT O1 pepsi version AND a ceramic bezel. In case if it gets scraches/dents in the next few years, I can DIY swap it, and gets to keep both versions of bezels!

Now, if you just order a black ceramic version, then the price is the same 450 euro, they'll install it for you, but you don't get to keep the Alu version of the bezel. and you'll have to pay 15 more euro to order a separate pepsi bezel. And also swapping ceramic bezel back to a standard bezel can be tricky, as I've heard...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

IridiumIso said:


> FYI, I ordered the GMT O1 pepsi version AND a ceramic bezel. In case if it gets scraches/dents in the next few years, I can DIY swap it, and gets to keep both versions of bezels!
> 
> Now, if you just order a black ceramic version, then the price is the same 450 euro, they'll install it for you, but you don't get to keep the Alu version of the bezel. and you'll have to pay 15 more euro to order a separate pepsi bezel. And also swapping ceramic bezel back to a standard bezel can be tricky, as I've heard...


Thanks, I'm going to order the Pepsi version when it becomes available. Since the ceramic bezel is available separately from Steinhart (with free shipping), I can always add it after a few months. I would be scared to change the bezel myself to risk anything going wrong, but I guess it will get easier with time.


----------



## jolimont (Dec 22, 2011)

Fyi ocean vintage gmt is back on sale,,,

Get around it boys


----------



## Dave B (Nov 30, 2008)

Just an FYI but Neil at Chronomaster has the Steinhart Black, Pepsi and Coke GMTs in stock at the moment, albeit selling quickly. If you want one now, here's your chance


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

Dave B said:


> Just an FYI but Neil at Chronomaster has the Steinhart Black, Pepsi and Coke GMTs in stock at the moment, albeit selling quickly. If you want one now, here's your chance


Sooooo tempting


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

jolimont said:


> Fyi ocean vintage gmt is back on sale,,,
> 
> Get around it boys


Just noticed its available and ordered one. Been waiting months, I hope it lives up to expectations.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

jolimont said:


> Fyi ocean vintage gmt is back on sale,,,
> 
> Get around it boys


Ordered mine yesterday, can't wait to get it! Have an O1V I got in March, and it's a one of my favorite pieces. Good luck with yours!


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

I just ordered the ocean vintage GMT....Steinhart says it will ship in 7 working days? Asked them to ensure the GMT hand is properly aligned before shipment as well, keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Eric90 (May 3, 2014)

balzebub said:


> I just ordered the ocean vintage GMT....Steinhart says it will ship in 7 working days? Asked them to ensure the GMT hand is properly aligned before shipment as well, keep my fingers crossed.


I just ordered one - Steinhart do some great Vintage inspired pieces... the O1V is awesome!

Where did it mention 7 days for shipping - i know with the O1V it was more like 12 working days after the payment confirmation had been sent.. hopefully a bit sooner for this one!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I will wait for the Pepsi GMT to be available from Steinhart. Also, I just discovered the Ocean 1 Vintage and am digging the domed crystal. Now I have to decide.


----------



## jolimont (Dec 22, 2011)

balzebub said:


> I just ordered the ocean vintage GMT....Steinhart says it will ship in 7 working days? Asked them to ensure the GMT hand is properly aligned before shipment as well, keep my fingers crossed.


Yep
I got the same message re. Shipping delay of a week
Considering how long I have been waiting for it, i can wait a couple more weeks

Can't believe how much people were asking for these on private sales!

I was actually seriously considering dropping some serious money on getting a 1655 from hqmilton at one point!

Hopefully it doesnt disappoint


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

This came to me today-----

~ Zahlungseingangsbestätigung - Steinhart Watches - exklusive Uhren für Liebhaber ~

we received your payment.
Thank you very much.

Your order will be dispatched within 8 - 12 working days after receipt of your payment, provided the ordered items are in stock.
You will receive a tracking number upon shipment of your order.

Your STEINHART Watches team.

© 2012 Steinhart Watches GmbH, Boschstr.6, 86391 Stadtbergen Deutschland

Impressum | Kontakt | AGB


----------



## kluzik1 (Aug 29, 2011)

I got the same replay. I thought they ship imiadatelly! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Lol I have tried ordering from them a few times and those emails bring such hope and sense of things are happening. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

kluzik1 said:


> I got the same replay. I thought they ship imiadatelly!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It it might as my O1V shipped earlier than what they quoted me earlier this year. Got here to NJ I. About 3 days when I got there shipper confirmation. I think that this is just a "canned" email response once the order is officially logged into their system. Could be wrong, but that's what happened to me last order....


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

kluzik1 said:


> I got the same replay. I thought they ship imiadatelly!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk





TatsNGuns said:


> Lol I have tried ordering from them a few times and those emails bring such hope and sense of things are happening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Those are canned auto sent emails the moment your payment clears I guess.

Sent via carrier pigeons


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sent via carrier pigeon lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Just an update, i ordered on 26/8 the Ocean Vintage GMT from Steinhart, received the payment link on the same day and confirmation of payment from them on 27/8. 

Just got an email today 2/9 that my watch had shipped via Fedex with tracking number. Faster than i expected. Now to see how long it will take to reach my office..


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

FedEx to Singapore? 2 working day before lunch after it has been pickup.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

itranslator said:


> FedEx to Singapore? 2 working day before lunch after it has been pickup.


Wow that's fast, it took 4 days for my straps to arrive, yet we're just a strait away. Mind you telling me how does custom duty and tax work there in SG?


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

I believes you get hit 7% gst if declared value is above 400 SGD


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

I am sure I will get hit. Not sure if FedEx will collect or will ICA detain my package until I pay?

Sent via carrier pigeons


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

itranslator said:


> I believes you get hit 7% gst if declared value is above 400 SGD


Only that we also have that what they call "luxury goods tax" (yes, watch straps apparently are luxurious goods in my country), plus FedEx brokerage fee, in total I had to pay around 50% of my order value. This is why I always hesitate to purchase a watch online.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

wtma said:


> Only that we also have that what they call "luxury goods tax" (yes, watch straps apparently are luxurious goods in my country), plus FedEx brokerage fee, in total I had to pay around 50% of my order value. This is why I always hesitate to purchase a watch online.


You can always relocate.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

itranslator said:


> You can always relocate.


Haha...provide me a shelter, somewhere near Orchard Road would be nice


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Steinhart GMT availability AVAILABLE NOW*

Steinhart GMT's are available on Steinhart website NOW :-!
My birthday is in the first week of October and this is what I was waiting for. 
After taking a good look at the Ocean 1 Vintage, I just ordered my Pepsi GMT with extra ceramic black GMT bezel. 
I believe Ipromise here will applaud my purchase b-)


----------



## jeffwoos (Jul 29, 2014)

Just ordered my "Pepsi" GMT! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jeffwoos said:


> I am in the US, how do I order without the VAT price. When I select the GMT it adds the VAT to the cart. Thanks


Take the leap of faith, go to the next page of the order confirmation, the VAT will be deducted and 30 euro shipping will be added.


----------



## jeffwoos (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info ... Just did that and just got my PayPal confirmation!


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart GMT availability AVAILABLE NOW*



blowfish89 said:


> Steinhart GMT's are available on Steinhart website NOW :-!
> My birthday is in the first week of October and this is what I was waiting for.
> After taking a good look at the Ocean 1 Vintage, I just ordered my Pepsi GMT with extra ceramic black GMT bezel.
> I believe Ipromise here will applaud my purchase b-)


You're damn right, haha! I look forward to seeing the pics! It will be interesting to see when it arrives too - should be right on the money.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

rdwatch said:


> Ordered mine yesterday, can't wait to get it! Have an O1V I got in March, and it's a one of my favorite pieces. Good luck with yours!


Ordered 8/25, received notice today with FedX tracker will arrive at my home Friday, 9/5 by 10:30am. In the air now from Frankfurt.

11 days total from receipt of order to projected receipt.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Well I ordered on 26/8 and arrived at my office this morning on 4/9. 10 days from Germany to Singapore, not bad at all. Fed Ex is blazing fast. Here is my first Steinhart, the Ocean Vintage GMT..









Sent via carrier pigeons


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

balzebub said:


> Well I ordered on 26/8 and arrived at my office this morning on 4/9. 10 days from Germany to Singapore, not bad at all. Fed Ex is blazing fast. Here is my first Steinhart, the Ocean Vintage GMT..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks horrible .. trade me lol 

Congrats I'm now a believer

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

rdwatch said:


> Ordered 8/25, received notice today with FedX tracker will arrive at my home Friday, 9/5 by 10:30am. In the air now from Frankfurt.
> 
> 11 days total from receipt of order to projected receipt.


Delivered today, one day earlier than projected by FEDX....


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

rdwatch said:


> Delivered today, one day earlier than projected by FEDX....


No pictures, therefore we don't believe you...


----------



## CzechMate (Sep 11, 2009)

*pics* or it didn't *happen*


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

CzechMate said:


> *pics or it didn't happen*


Had my wife open it and send me a pic at work, still has the plastic on it....


----------



## sickened1 (May 17, 2014)

rdwatch said:


> Had my wife open it and send me a pic at work, still has the plastic on it....


Nice! Just got mine today also. Took exactly 1 day since I received my tracking number (ordered directly from Steinhart and shipped via FedEx).


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

sickened1 said:


> Nice! Just got mine today also. Took exactly 1 day since I received my tracking number (ordered directly from Steinhart and shipped via FedEx).


Thanks! Just sized it and checked it over, all seems good so far. Really liking this one.

But, this is it for me for a while. Got 7 watches this year, 2 Steinharts, 2 Seiko SKX's, 2 Orients and a Squale. My wife is ready to have me committed! Maybe she has a point there....


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

rdwatch said:


> Thanks! Just sized it and checked it over, all seems good so far. Really liking this one.
> 
> But, this is it for me for a while. Got 7 watches this year, 2 Steinharts, 2 Seiko SKX's, 2 Orients and a Squale. My wife is ready to have me committed! Maybe she has a point there....


Sorry for the distracting newbie question, but what's the simplest way to resize the Steinhart bracelet myself, which tool should I get ?


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Sorry for the distracting newbie question, but what's the simplest way to resize the Steinhart bracelet myself, which tool should I get ?


Pretty easy for the Steinharts, as the links use screws instead of "pins". A very small (watchmaker sized) screwdriver, slotted type is needed. Be careful to ensure the screwdriver is fully seated into the slot of the head so as not to bugger it up any, and unscrew and remove as needed. It's also a good idea to check and carefully retighten all the screws on the bracelet also. Be careful not to overdo it though so you don't strip out the threaded portion!

Further adjustment (micro) is also done via moving the springbar on the clasp. A paper clip can be used, but there are these tools available for very small cost on Amazon that are worthwhile getting. Good luck with it, and be careful not to scratch anything up while doing the adjustments.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, rdwatch. I think all my watches before this have had the pins (not screws), and I almost always went to my neighborhood cobbler who usually resized it for me for 2-5$.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, rdwatch. I think all my watches before this have had the pins (not screws), and I almost always went to my neighborhood cobbler who usually resized it for me for 2-5$.


What I like about Steinhart is that they use screws extensively in many of their watches. Bracelets, buckle, springbars, it makes life easier and they look great too.

Btw, I used a needle to remove the clasp off the bracelet, and a 2mm slotted screwdrivers to attach/detach bracelet links on my titanium bracelet.


----------



## Eric90 (May 3, 2014)

balzebub said:


> Well I ordered on 26/8 and arrived at my office this morning on 4/9. 10 days from Germany to Singapore, not bad at all. Fed Ex is blazing fast. Here is my first Steinhart, the Ocean Vintage GMT..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh im jealous! I ordered the same watch on the 27th and no sign of a tracking number from Steinhart!

Enjoy!


----------



## finaloption (Aug 15, 2013)

finally got my Ocean 1 GMT Blue-Red today. ordered July 12th, received September 9th. Steinhart included a large polishing cloth as a gift for the wait. Will post pics tomorrow after I size it.


----------



## sscully (Dec 18, 2013)

Just ordered a GMT Ocean-1 Black today. I keep looking for a used one, and on the sales forums here people want ~ 100.00 more than new.
- Even if I get picked off for duty, I am still saving money going new from Germany.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ordered GMT 'Pepsi' Sept 3. Didn't hear back from Steinhart with tracking number or reply to email. But watch just showed up via Fedex. I am thrilled to bits. Not taken the plastic off yet.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Ordered GMT 'Pepsi' Sept 3. Didn't hear back from Steinhart with tracking number or reply to email. But watch just showed up via Fedex. I am thrilled to bits. Not taken the plastic off yet.


Awesome!!! But hard to believe you, seeing there's no pics...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ipromise said:


> Awesome!!! But hard to believe you, seeing there's no pics...


This will have to do till I get it sized and wear it. I find that the GMT hand is just slightly behind the correct hour marker position, lets say at exactly 12 o' clock, and comes to it at about 12:10. I will recheck when setting it.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

sscully said:


> Just ordered a GMT Ocean-1 Black today. I keep looking for a used one, and on the sales forums here people want ~ 100.00 more than new.
> - Even if I get picked off for duty, I am still saving money going new from Germany.


Am pretty sure you are really going to like this one a lot.

Best of luck with it!

Really enjoying mine, and its a nice change from the Divers I typically get...


----------



## dgbaker (Dec 9, 2013)

I find that the GMT hand is just slightly behind the correct hour marker position, lets [sic] say at exactly 12 o' clock, and comes to it at about 12:10.
-----

One can manipulate the GMT hand to line up correctly by slighty moving the hour's hand back and forth 5-8 minutes across an hour marker.

I just recieved an Ocean One Vintage GMT last week, total price including exchange rates, delivery, taxes, brokerage, and duty: 678.23 CAD.

Duty and taxes came to just over 100 CAD.

Total time from order to in my hands: Eleven [11] days.

Very pleased, I had my eye on the piece for four[4] years +, every time I hemmed and hawed it sold-out, the day they were back in stock I pulled the trigger.

It is running minus two [-2]seconds in a little over twenty four [24] hours after adjusting the movement from a plus twelve [+12] second per twenty four [24] hour period.

To the few that openly speculate as to the origin of the movement; it IS an ETA stamped 2893-2 Swiss made serial numbered genuine movement.

Steinhart even goes as far as to perlage the inside caseback.

NO "Made in China" markings hiding on the inside, like some other watches that portray a favourable nation of origin on the outside and a conceal a less desirable and marketable nation of origin on the inside.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

dgbaker said:


> I find that the GMT hand is just slightly behind the correct hour marker position, lets [sic] say at exactly 12 o' clock, and comes to it at about 12:10.
> -----
> 
> One can manipulate the GMT hand to line up correctly by slighty moving the hour's hand back and forth 5-8 minutes across an hour marker.
> ...


Great post with some informative info! Thanks for putting this up for us. I've had mine for 2 weeks now and it is running accurately so far, about +4 or so per day. A little better in fact than my O1V Steinhart which does about +6/day over the 7 months I've owned that. The O1V has the ST.5 movement btw.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

And the GMTs are all sold out again...


----------



## Tl507362 (Jan 9, 2011)

I got my GMT about a week ago, and it came in about +12 sec a day. I put it on my timegrapher and got down to +1.5 sec a day. So in 4 days it is +5 sec. Very accurate. When pulled the case back, I was pleasantly surprised at how nice the movement was. By the way, I ordered mine in June, and it came in mid September. Just plan on waiting a few months, and you will be okay. Here is a quick shot.


----------



## dgbaker (Dec 9, 2013)

My Ocean One GMT is still minus 2 [-2s] seconds over 103 hours, it hasn't budged, it IS very puzzling.

-----
how did the manipulation of the GMT turn out for you?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dgbaker said:


> My Ocean One GMT is still minus 2 [-2s] seconds over 103 hours, it hasn't budged, it IS very puzzling.
> 
> -----
> how did the manipulation of the GMT turn out for you?


Steinhart has been in box all of first day, but only +1s (actually more like +0.5s I think) in the first day. After a few seconds of manipulation, the GMT hand now exactly points to the marker at 12:05 (instead of 12:10 earlier) so its halfway there  Still very slightly behind exactly at 12. I can live with that lol.


----------



## frnek (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi. a pleasure to be here 

I have a doubt. I ordered mine last week it was in stock and I received the mail that says 8 to 12 working days they send. 

I have read this post attentively. That means is possible may have to wait even up to 2 months to receive mine?

Congratulations to all those who have this magnificent piece. I can,t wait!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

frnek said:


> Hi. a pleasure to be here
> 
> I have a doubt. I ordered mine last week it was in stock and I received the mail that says 8 to 12 working days they send.
> 
> ...


Since you ordered when the watch was in stock, you will get it in about 2 weeks. Till day 14 forget about your order and relax, but keep an eye out for fedex to show up at your door and pleasantly surprise you. Most likely they will. If they don't, then contact Steinhart. Mine arrived in 12 days.


----------



## frnek (Nov 30, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Since you ordered when the watch was in stock, you will get it in about 2 weeks. Till day 14 forget about your order and relax, but keep an eye out for fedex to show up at your door and pleasantly surprise you. Most likely they will. If they don't, then contact Steinhart. Mine arrived in 12 days.


Ok Thank you! I wish it well and just two weeks later....


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

There's one up for sale on watchrecon for those who can't wait 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

It's my understanding that Swatch has purchased most if not ALL of the ETA movements that Steinhart uses for their watches. Now they are putting the squeeze on all the companies that routinely use ETA movements. Therefore the prices are going up and...the supply is going down. Like anything else, "supply and demand" is the culprit. I heard a rumor that Steinhart is looking at producing an In-House movement but that will take time and money.I have 3 and had an Apollon too. I have a Pepsi 44 GMT , an Ocean 1 GMT with two bezels, and a Titanium Nav B...I have NEVER had a problem...all were pre-owned. Parts are available, straps, accessories. but the shipping time is pretty slow. The people there are very nice from my experience. I think it is a company that is very good with a great product . If they keep their Customer Service running well and can get movements , they should do well. I'm very happy with mine and no desire to again have a Rolex. Just too expensive to wear..... for me anyway.This is kind of like Monopolizing the movements and extortion of the companies to pay for ETA's.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Pjerome said:


> It's my understanding that Swatch has purchased most if not ALL of the ETA movements that Steinhart uses for their watches. Now they are putting the squeeze on all the companies that routinely use ETA movements. Therefore the prices are going up and...the supply is going down. Like anything else, "supply and demand" is the culprit. I heard a rumor that Steinhart is looking at producing an In-House movement but that will take time and money.I have 3 and had an Apollon too. I have a Pepsi 44 GMT , an Ocean 1 GMT with two bezels, and a Titanium Nav B...I have NEVER had a problem...all were pre-owned. Parts are available, straps, accessories. but the shipping time is pretty slow. The people there are very nice from my experience. I think it is a company that is very good with a great product . If they keep their Customer Service running well and can get movements , they should do well. I'm very happy with mine and no desire to again have a Rolex. Just too expensive to wear..... for me anyway.This is kind of like Monopolizing the movements and extortion of the companies to pay for ETA's.


They've already produced one... or two, is it now? I know the one is Unitas based, but who makes it is a big mystery/debate. The general consensus is sourced from Asia (at least partly), built in Switzerland.

I hate ETA's decision, but can we really complain? There are many other manufactures out there (Ronda, ISA, Soprod), we just happened to put ETA on a pedestal. If Swatch feels it's better for them to stick to their own, they're well within their rights. Hey, this could ultimately be better for competition. I know I grow tired of seeing 2824's in $3000 watches.


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

Pjerome said:


> It's my understanding that Swatch has purchased most if not ALL of the ETA movements that Steinhart uses for their watches. Now they are putting the squeeze on all the companies that routinely use ETA movements. Therefore the prices are going up and...the supply is going down. Like anything else, "supply and demand" is the culprit. I heard a rumor that Steinhart is looking at producing an In-House movement but that will take time and money.I have 3 and had an Apollon too. I have a Pepsi 44 GMT , an Ocean 1 GMT with two bezels, and a Titanium Nav B...I have NEVER had a problem...all were pre-owned. Parts are available, straps, accessories. but the shipping time is pretty slow. The people there are very nice from my experience. I think it is a company that is very good with a great product . If they keep their Customer Service running well and can get movements , they should do well. I'm very happy with mine and no desire to again have a Rolex. Just too expensive to wear..... for me anyway.This is kind of like Monopolizing the movements and extortion of the companies to pay for ETA's.


Its not too big of a deal...Soprod's are excellent and only ~$100 more than the ETA equivalent. Almost inter-changable...


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Honestly I think steinhart needs to do a better job with their QC, they need to set the hands properly for their GMT watches? I had to set my time, adjust the GYM hand in order to get it to line up almost properly.


----------



## Rexsam (Aug 16, 2014)

My Ocean 44 GMT just arrived from Gnomon watches. Excellant service from Anders at Gnomon. Watch sent Thursday arrived on Tuesday with a bonus nato strap thrown in. I think they had a limited amount of the GMT's available for a very short time. I would highly recommend Gnomon watches to any one thinking about buying a watch from them.

To be honest the Ocean 44 is not a watch that immediately appeals to me for various reasons but after wearing it for 2 days I now find myself really liking it. The saphire bezel insert is top class and has a nice firm clicking action. In my opinion the dial does not look to small for the watch. The writing on the chapter ring does not detract from the beauty of the dial. The GMT function works perfectly. It is not overly thick compared to other dive watches. I have a thin wrist but it sits perfectly across the top of my wrist. The bracelet feels good and is sturdy. The crown is easy to grip and set the time with and screws down easily. The bluish colour of the lume stands out enough in the dark so you can tell which hand is what. 

The Ocean 44 is not perfect but overall for someone who is not a deep sea diver it is a good looking watch and is of excellant quality for its price. I do not regret my purchase and will keep this one for a little while yet.
Anyway, I am new to the forum and hope this is of some assistance to someone maybe think about buying one.

Kind regards


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

balzebub said:


> Honestly I think steinhart needs to do a better job with their QC, they need to set the hands properly for their GMT watches? I had to set my time, adjust the GYM hand in order to get it to line up almost properly.


I kind of agree with this.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

balzebub said:


> Honestly I think steinhart needs to do a better job with their QC, they need to set the hands properly for their GMT watches? I had to set my time, adjust the GYM hand in order to get it to line up almost properly.


Yeah, but the problem is not Steinhart's, here. It a problem with the design of the eta 2893-2. It has slack in the GMT hand, needed for assembly if I'm not mistaken, and shocks, movements and so (transportation) cause it to move. So if you by a watch at the AD, no problem, shipped, there's a big chance it'll be off when you get it.

When I bought mine the problem was being identified, so i asked that they checked alignment before sending the watch. They did, it was perfect when sent and, lo and behold, there was a 7 minutes gap when I got it. Bugged me initially because I had read about it on the forums. Then I forgot and was happy with the watch. Then noticed that sometimes the gap was smaller, then understood I could correct it tweaking the hour hand. Great...

Anyway, want to be critical of someone on that one, has to be ETA SA!


----------



## sscully (Dec 18, 2013)

frnek said:


> Hi. a pleasure to be here
> 
> I have a doubt. I ordered mine last week it was in stock and I received the mail that says 8 to 12 working days they send.
> 
> ...


I think they set the stage far out, as not to over commit and under deliver.

I ordered mine as soon as they were back in stock ( maybe 2nd day ) and got the 8 to 12 working day to ship.

Before the 12 work days time had passed, I had it in my hands in the US.
- I was not anticipating getting it until the end of this month by the 12 working days to ship and ship time.

Now I just need to get wearing it out of my system so it can go to MCWW and have the hands changed to MoD hands.


----------



## frnek (Nov 30, 2013)

Steinhart GMT Ocean received today. Black with ceramic bezel. I liked a lot. Except the quality of the Crown, the rest is great!. Only I see it very similar to the watches that I have in my collection. (Omega Aqua Terra Grey, Tag Heuer Carrera Brad Pitt, Invicta 8926ob....) I'm doubting whether buy a pepsi bezel and also give more personality. But would lose the advantages and tonalities with light that gives the ceramic bezel ..... Illusion had a watch with ceramic bezel .....Also Pepsi bezel lose elegance .....Not to do .....


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

frnek said:


> Steinhart GMT Ocean received today. Black with ceramic bezel. I liked a lot. Except the quality of the Crown, the rest is great!. Only I see it very similar to the watches that I have in my collection. (Omega Aqua Terra Grey, Tag Heuer Carrera Brad Pitt, Invicta 8926ob....) I'm doubting whether buy a pepsi bezel and also give more personality. But would lose the advantages and tonalities with light that gives the ceramic bezel ..... Illusion had a watch with ceramic bezel


If you do swap, let me know the process. I have bought both the bezels, but my original choice was pepsi (and extra black). The ceramic one looks too glassy to me, but it is a great choice as well. I won't be replacing the pepsi anytime soon.



frnek said:


> .....Also Pepsi bezel lose elegance .....Not to do .....


However, this is quite an insult which I am not going to take. Just look at this.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Yep. Haven't seen a Steinhart ceramic in person, but every picture I've seen looks washed out. Pepsi or bust!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ipromise said:


> Yep. Haven't seen a Steinhart ceramic in person, but every picture I've seen looks washed out. Pepsi or bust!


True, I could have saved 30 euros not buying the extra ceramic. But since I did, I thought it would be nice to take a few quick phone pics for you guys. I need to learn on my camera still, but I'm sure I will be taking better pics in no time.

The ceramic may be scratch-resistant, but my problem is that it feels like glass (the sapphire crystal) - fingerprints show very very easily (they dont show on the aluminium pepsi bezel). Color is also gray / washed out, not pure black. I guess its just a matter of preference, black has that classy stealth look while pepsi has bright colors which I like. I have been wearing my Steinhart since it arrived two weeks ago, and it is only at +9 secs now from the start (now that the settling period is over, it is gaining about 3-4s a day). Suffice to say I am sure having my Steinhart and blue C60, I can do without another diver until one of these two breaks, and thats a big deal since I love divers.

Here you go - Ceramic vs Pepsi in artificial yellow crappy bulb light in a room


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the pics! It still looks washed out to me though. The only ceramics I've seen that I've really liked are the SMPc and the upcoming Rolex Pepsi. Even the black sub doesn't do it for me. I don't mind the aluminum anyways. 

Thanks again for the comparison.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ipromise said:


> Hey, thanks for the pics! It still looks washed out to me though. The only ceramics I've seen that I've really liked are the SMPc and the upcoming Rolex Pepsi. Even the black sub doesn't do it for me. I don't mind the aluminum anyways.
> 
> Thanks again for the comparison.


Yup, just the engraved deep colored ceramic bezels do it for me too - BLNR for example :-!


----------



## frnek (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the pics!! I see very good the watch and posibilities

I really love the gray ceramic bezel that also produces reflexes. In my opinion better than the black aluminum. But if it is true that with the pepsi bezel watch seems more alive. If I did not have many similarities and dark watches, would not hesitate to leave with ceramic bezel, but in this case can go better pepsi. 

For now I'm going to be few weeks with the ceramic bezel to see that gives me feelings. If I see that I am not completely happy then buy you a Steinhart Pepsi to change it. 
If the end is so I hope my professional watchmaker not break the ceramic bezel to change or make marks to watch him. I do not know if it's good to change sometimes bezel. And if this change is damaged and can no longer be used again or will leave marks


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Pakz said:


> Yeah, but the problem is not Steinhart's, here. It a problem with the design of the eta 2893-2. It has slack in the GMT hand, needed for assembly if I'm not mistaken, and shocks, movements and so (transportation) cause it to move. So if you by a watch at the AD, no problem, shipped, there's a big chance it'll be off when you get it.
> 
> When I bought mine the problem was being identified, so i asked that they checked alignment before sending the watch. They did, it was perfect when sent and, lo and behold, there was a 7 minutes gap when I got it. Bugged me initially because I had read about it on the forums. Then I forgot and was happy with the watch. Then noticed that sometimes the gap was smaller, then understood I could correct it tweaking the hour hand. Great...
> 
> Anyway, want to be critical of someone on that one, has to be ETA SA!


Not sure if it's a fault inherent in the movement itself but I don't really but that shipping rigours would knock it out of alignment and not knock/shake the other movement parts so that it runs out of spec?

My only other experience with the same movement would be with a Sinn U2. It had a perfectly aligned GMT hand out of the box.


----------



## sharptoys (Sep 20, 2014)

They are up for sale now...I just ordered a Pepsi...


----------



## finewatches (Sep 13, 2014)

Yep, looks like all three GMT Ocean 1 are available now. I just ordered a Pepsi as well.


----------



## sharptoys (Sep 20, 2014)

Posted today...
Next order possibility approx. June 2015
Sold out


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sharptoys said:


> Posted today...
> Next order possibility approx. June 2015
> Sold out


Grats, your lucky day you ordered just in time 
But seriously, June 2015 ? :roll:


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I really wish that one of the other movement manufacturers would step up and produce a GMT complication.


----------



## frnek (Nov 30, 2013)

sharptoys said:


> Posted today...
> Next order possibility approx. June 2015
> Sold out


Buffff..........I was thinking of ordering a second GMT but with Pepsi Bezel ..... Now it will be impossible ....


----------



## Loco (Mar 12, 2013)

frnek said:


> Buffff..........I was thinking of ordering a second GMT but with Pepsi Bezel ..... Now it will be impossible ....


I noticed that a new supply of the GMT was available last week. I was also going to order one with a Pepsi bezel along with a Ocean Two white and a Marine Chronograph 44 and was waiting till later this week as I will be out of the country for a 5 days and didn't want the watches to show up while I was away and end up being sent back, so i thought I would wait. My mistake, now I will have to wait till next summer for this watch.

I knew these watches sold fast but to sell out in 2-3 days, amazing. Next time I'll damn the torpedoes and fire away when I see one for sale.

Dean


----------



## frnek (Nov 30, 2013)

It is too long to wait for June ..... 8 months .... Buff .... I do not understand why so much time ....


----------



## sscully (Dec 18, 2013)

frnek said:


> It is too long to wait for June ..... 8 months .... Buff .... I do not understand why so much time ....


It has been well documented that ETA movement supply is being strangled by Swatch Group in general. 
- Quick search of the site, this topic comes up at least once per month.

The 2893-2 movements for GMT watches seems to be in just as short, if not shorter, supply.

Seems Günter has a perpetual order on the GMT movements and when he gets enough to build up some stock, he releases them.

Could be worse, you could be waiting on a MK-II watch...


----------



## frnek (Nov 30, 2013)

Loco said:


> I noticed that a new supply of the GMT was available last week. I was also going to order one with a Pepsi bezel along with a Ocean Two white and a Marine Chronograph 44 and was waiting till later this week as I will be out of the country for a 5 days and didn't want the watches to show up while I was away and end up being sent back, so i thought I would wait. My mistake, now I will have to wait till next summer for this watch.
> 
> I knew these watches sold fast but to sell out in 2-3 days, amazing. Next time I'll damn the torpedoes and fire away when I see one for sale.
> 
> Dean


Friend! Run!!! GMT in Stock!! Run!! In don,t know how much time.....


----------



## DarkestCon (Mar 6, 2014)

Guys GMT back in stock! 
Just hopped on a coke myself. Damn near had an anxiety attack checking out so fast


----------



## reefkeep (Sep 6, 2014)

Grabbed a coke 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loco (Mar 12, 2013)

frnek said:


> Friend! Run!!! GMT in Stock!! Run!! In don,t know how much time.....


I did one better, when I had placed my order I emailed Judith @ Steinhart and asked her to invoice me for one as soon as one showed up or if someone decided not to pay for their order. Guess what? Judith emailed me on yesterday to tell me that they had located one and if I acted fast it would ship out with the other watches I ordered. It made my day.

It is great when a plan comes together.

Looking forward to my new Steinie's.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Dean


----------



## frnek (Nov 30, 2013)

Loco said:


> I did one better, when I had placed my order I emailed Judith @ Steinhart and asked her to invoice me for one as soon as one showed up or if someone decided not to pay for their order. Guess what? Judith emailed me on yesterday to tell me that they had located one and if I acted fast it would ship out with the other watches I ordered. It made my day.
> 
> It is great when a plan comes together.
> 
> ...


Woo! Perfect! I'm glad. How many Steinhart have ordered then?

By the way, GMT is not in Stock now...


----------



## Loco (Mar 12, 2013)

frnek said:


> Woo! Perfect! I'm glad. How many Steinhart have ordered then?
> 
> By the way, GMT is not in Stock now...


I ordered a Ocean Two White on bracelet, Marine Chronometer 44 Roman and the GMT-Ocean 1 Blue-Red.

Since I retired I have been fortunate to have some contract work come my way and I figured that if I save half then I can splurge the other half on my hobby. This has extra work has allowed me the ability to pick up 8 Steinharts since December 2013 when I discovered the brand.

Steinhart makes some of the nicest homages and along with their own designs , which makes them one those special brands that makes me want to collect almost all of their watches. At first I wasn't impressed with the Ocean 1 series but the longer I wandered around their site, the more I desired to own one. My only desire is that Gunter and his team come out with a few more bronze watches while I still have the opportunity ($) to get them.

Now once they arrive it will be time for a family photo.

I'm off to Las Vegas with some friends where I can some watch browsing as they have some great stores for that type of thing.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Dean


----------



## cheoah (Aug 16, 2014)

This is killer marketing. Hats off to steinhart. 


Sent from my iSomething using Tapatalk
Please forgive typos and commas


----------



## frnek (Nov 30, 2013)

Loco said:


> I ordered a Ocean Two White on bracelet, Marine Chronometer 44 Roman and the GMT-Ocean 1 Blue-Red.
> 
> Since I retired I have been fortunate to have some contract work come my way and I figured that if I save half then I can splurge the other half on my hobby. This has extra work has allowed me the ability to pick up 8 Steinharts since December 2013 when I discovered the brand.
> 
> ...


Woo! 8 Steinharts!! required family photo when they arrive!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gnomon has new stock 10/11


----------



## frnek (Nov 30, 2013)

Guys, yesterday I received my second Steinhart GMT, this time bezel Pepsi. Ordered 9 October received 14 October. Very fast and amazing by Steinhart! 10 by them!

I have to say that I liked it. Now that I have the black ceramic in one hand and pepsi in the other, I was surprised that seem different watches. They do not seem the same, in this case only the bezel mark much difference.

In my opinion with the ceramic bezel looks more elegant, modern style and also more expensive. But I see the pepsi bezel watch with more life and style rolex classic that gives more personality. 
The 2 watches together are perfectly compatible, do not seem the same, but seeing all black watches that I have in my collection, in the end I decided to stay only with the pepsi. The black ceramic give it to a friend of mine who wanted

These are the pictures I took of the black ceramic. Another day of the pepsi



















Thanks friends!


----------



## frnek (Nov 30, 2013)

Let to see GMT back in stock in Steinharts web!


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Steinhart's website early this morning (2:30am) showed all gmts available. Pulled the trigger on the ocean 1 Pepsi. Checked the website again earlier now showing sold out again


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

thegreightone said:


> Steinhart's website early this morning (2:30am) showed all gmts available. Pulled the trigger on the ocean 1 Pepsi. Checked the website again earlier now showing sold out again


Way to stay on it! You made a good choice. I just happen to have pulled mine out of ye olde drawer today.
Mine says hi!


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Ipromise said:


> Way to stay on it! You made a good choice. I just happen to have pulled mine out of ye olde drawer today.
> Mine says hi!


Thank you, nice pic as well! Now the waiting game begin.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice one Ipromise. I slept last night while I was wearing it, first time I forgot to take off a watch before sleeping 
Also dug out my camera, better pics soon.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> I slept last night while I was wearing it, first time I forgot to take off a watch before sleeping


Is that strange? I never take my watch off.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Uwe W. said:


> Is that strange? I never take my watch off.


No Uwe, it's not. You're strange for other reasons.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Ipromise said:


> No Uwe, it's not. You're strange for other reasons.


Oh, well that's okay then...


----------



## frnek (Nov 30, 2013)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flipper (Jan 21, 2013)

I ordered a aviation gmt yesterday, I have been waiting for them to be available for months. Congrats on the new watch


----------



## tecbarrera (Feb 12, 2017)

Just scored the Pepsi GMT. Now for the long wait for it to get to me in Australia... So excited!


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

tecbarrera said:


> Just scored the Pepsi GMT. Now for the long wait for it to get to me in Australia... So excited!


Why revive a 2 year old thread?


----------



## turnipkruncher (Apr 6, 2016)

sefrcoko said:


> Why revive a 2 year old thread?


He used search I suspect.

People bash you if you dont....

and he is excited thats why....

watches are cool


----------



## aklance (Feb 7, 2017)

Yep, they have them one day and the next they don't.


----------

